# Messaging people



## Judderz (30 Oct 2013)

Bit of a dumb question, but when you message people on here, is there a way to private message them?

Cheers


----------



## PocketFrog (30 Oct 2013)

Yeah, click on their username and select 'start a conversation'


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2013)

... you can also use the *Inbox* link (top right) next to your own username and select the Start a New Conversation link (or click <--- this one)


----------



## Judderz (1 Nov 2013)

Cheers Guys, I did send a message, bu no reply (cough Shaun)


----------



## Shaun (1 Nov 2013)

Judderz said:


> Cheers Guys, I did send a message, bu no reply (cough Shaun)



If it's something you've sent me I've likely not seen it yet. I'll hopefully get to working my way through PMs tonight (or over the weekend).


----------



## EeZee (1 Nov 2013)

Or in my case i do not yet have permission to do this? Amount of posts?


----------



## Judderz (1 Nov 2013)

Ahh no worries, still working on what I wrote in my pm (It'll make sense when you read it)


----------



## Scoosh (1 Nov 2013)

EeZee said:


> Or in my case i do not yet have permission to do this? Amount of posts?


Aye, that looks like it, in your case.

Keep exploring CC, keep joining in, offering advice, asking questions - and you'll soon get to be able to pester Shaun initiate Conversations (or PMs, as they are often known).


----------



## Shaun (1 Nov 2013)

EeZee said:


> Or in my case i do not yet have permission to do this? Amount of posts?



Have a look in your Inbox - you should have a PM from me that introduces you to the forums and explains when you'll get PM access. 

Just to clarify though - we hold and check the first five posts of any new member as an anti-spam measure. Once you've had your first five posts approved the software will automatically upgrade you user account (_done on an hourly cycle_) to a regular member account and you'll get PM sending permissions and access to other features too. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## EeZee (1 Nov 2013)

Shaun said:


> Have a look in your Inbox - you should have a PM from me that introduces you to the forums and explains when you'll get PM access.
> 
> Just to clarify though - we hold and check the first five posts of any new member as an anti-spam measure. Once you've had your first five posts approved the software will automatically upgrade you user account (_done on an hourly cycle_) to a regular member account and you'll get PM sending permissions and access to other features too.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify i did receive and read the PM from yourself. Thank-you for the warm welcome. That was also my 5th post so hopefully i';; get some privileges now  

I only brought it up as i found a member who lives near to me and was going to try contact them with a quick message. 

Thanks - Elliot


----------



## Saluki (1 Nov 2013)

I must be more tired that I thought. I thought that the thread title was 'massaging people' 
I'll go and make a pot of tea.


----------



## Judderz (20 Nov 2013)

Did you ever get to reading your pm's @Shaun


----------



## Shaun (20 Nov 2013)

Judderz said:


> Did you ever get to reading your pm's @Shaun



No - but it's on my to-do list though.


----------

